
Ask HN: What makes you want to open up a recruiter email? - aml183
I&#x27;m sure you get emails all the times from recruiters. Why do you open them and respond? Are the subjects interesting? Good timing? Salary is within your range?<p>I&#x27;m trying to change my emails to get higher response rates from developers.
======
RNeff
Subject line should include: job title, city or state, salary range / equity
range. In the body include: business area, is IT crucial or support,
programming language(s) used, tech stack, private office or open plan, free
snacks and / or free lunch, series funding level, size of company.

Like dating, I have a list of requirements and 'nice to have' features, plus a
trade off formula. For example: for twice my current salary, I would consider
working in a Red state.

It is generally true that awesome companies don't need recruiters.

------
JSeymourATL
> Why do you open them and respond?

Truly personalized messages work best. Sadly, most Bozo Recruiters don't take
the 5-10 minutes necessary to craft an individualized message.

Craig Rosenberg offers excellent advice on the subject >
[http://blog.topohq.com/sales-prospecting-
emails/](http://blog.topohq.com/sales-prospecting-emails/)

